# Mystery orange/yellow cichlid



## Urbana (May 9, 2010)

I rarely keep cichlids, but a friend offered me a tank recently that came with a fish. He said it was some sort of African shell dweller but it just looks like a juvenile of another variety to me. I'm not expecting anyone to determine the species from these bad photos but any direction would be appreciated.

It has a rather narrow body and is solid orange, with a slightly yellow tint. It isn't quite an inch long right now.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It isn't a shell dweller. Perhaps a Metriaclima estherae, or hybrid of same.


----------



## CaseyV (Jan 2, 2010)

I second the metriaclima estherae!


----------

